
The fastest possible mile (2009) - jterwill
https://gravityandlevity.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/the-fastest-possible-mile/
======
zimpenfish
> Interestingly, they also predicted a fastest possible marathon time of
> 2h03:38

Currently standing at 2h01:39[1]. Not the best prediction, perhaps.

[1]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/athletics/45539546](https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/athletics/45539546)

